# "Excalibur" by Nathan Masters



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I have been supremely lucky in that it was my turn for the lightning bolt to strike my personal collection of slingshots.
Nathan Masters is the best builder on the planet in my opinion, and here is my argument pictured below.
What I recieved at the Swamp Stomp shoot last weekend is :
An Axiom Ocularis Custom , complete with green and orange liners separating the double alu core, the back is 3/8" thick aviation carbon fiber which Nathan sourced from a Boeing airplane, same liners and carbon fiber denotes the fork tips on the other side. The other(green/blue ) side is Voodoo Resins "Google Earth" color custom resin slab. 
The voodoo resin and the liners underneath give off the illusion that the orange is glowing thru from below.
I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS FORK!!! It is truly a once in a lifetime fork! 
Nathan Masters I am forever in your debt! Thank you brother. I could never have expected anything like this. Your style and color selection are beyond appealing and tasteful..., hell! even the lanyard bead is a cool ass pirate!! Hahaha! Your execution is beyond what the world has come to expect from you. I am truly blown away.
I could write for a year about this thing... but I wont.
Please enjoy " Excalibur"
by Nathan Masters of simple-shot.com
(Click hd in youtube to see it perfectly) 





I also managed to place 4th in the spanish targets with this fork at the SWAMP STOMP this year. 
It was great. Thanks for looking guys!

Be well,
SF


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow!! :imslow: It almost looks like something I caught on a fly rod in a nearby creek!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, Nathan can build for sure! Excellent P/U Mr. Fury. She's a real jewel!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh my!

I can only dream of owning something so pretty one day.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*You are a logical recipient for such a gem Angelos, good to see you posting again.*


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *You are a logical recipient for such a gem Angelos, good to see you posting again.*


Hey I will be in vegas for thanksgiving. Lets try to hook up this time and you can see it in person. We can shoot the paint off some cans or something too, haha


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

brucered said:


> Oh my!
> I can only dream of owning something so pretty one day.
> Thanks for sharing.


I love it!


Flatband said:


> Oh yeah, Nathan can build for sure! Excellent P/U Mr. Fury. She's a real jewel!


Hey Gary, great to touch base again! Missed ya buddy. Hope to see you soon. I may be moving back east from AZ next year. We can get together and be outlaws in Jersey! 


devils son in law said:


> Wow!! :imslow: It almost looks like something I caught on a fly rod in a nearby creek!!


I look at it and have no idea how I got this lucky, but even a blind monkey finds a banana every once in a while, lol.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice shooter.. almost as nice as the ones I make...
Almost...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my!
> ...


 *Got that right!*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That is one beautiful slingshot. Jake summed it up... rainbow trout!! Awesome! Plus they shoot really good.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Angelos! It was a pleasure to trade with you. Enjoy that frame in good health...it was hard to let it go!


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Badassness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow, something amazing on here nearly everyday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Lovely shooter...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice  Congrats on a keeper  Hope you enjoy it for years to come


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

wow beautiful colours !!


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

That is one fine piece of slingshot...


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

SimpleShot said:


> Thanks Angelos! It was a pleasure to trade with you. Enjoy that frame in good health...it was hard to let it go!


Well, I am certainly happy that variant idea possessed you before the fork did, like it has done me. You basically ruined the rest of my collection for a while, hahaha. Thank you so very much. I truly love this fork, and I look forward to shooting it in comps against you!! Lol

Be well,
Ang


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

:O

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------

